# Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss



## Conqi (22. Juni 2012)

*Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

Ich möchte mir demnächst ein günstiges Tablet kaufen, aktueller Favorit wäre das Odys Neo X7, es erfüllt soweit eigentlich alle meine Anforderungen. Jedoch wollte ich jetzt mal fragen ob man mit 1GB RAM einen deutlichen Vorsprung merken würde? Wollte das Tablet hauptsächlich zum Videos gucken, im Internet surfen, eBooks lesen und ab und zu etwas spielen benutzen (ok das ist jetzt ein recht weites Aufgabenfeld^^). Das Problem: Einziger Konkurrent in der Preisklasse mit 1Gb RAM, den ich bisher gefunden habe, ist das Odys Next, das hat jedoch einen 4:3 Bildschirm. Fürs Videos gucken und lesen wäre mir ein 16:9 eigentlich lieber. Fürs Surfen im Internet hingegen oder vielleicht mal Texte schreiben per Tastatur über USB wäre 4:3 hingegen besser. Wie sieht es denn mit Apps wie Spielen aus, gibts da mit 4:3 öfter schwarze Balken o.ä.

Zusammengefasst also meine Fragen: Bringt der doppelte RAM in Verbindung mit dem Prozessor und allem merklich etwas? Und würdet ihr zu 16:9 oder 4:3 tendieren? Oder gibts gar Tablets mit 16:9 und mehr RAM? Möchte wirklich nicht mehr ausgeben eigentlich.
Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## ile (22. Juni 2012)

Mir ist selbst aufm Smartphone 1 GB RAM mittlerweile zu wenig, das sollte deine Frage (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) beantworten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

ICh weiß nicht, wann es kommt, aber das neue Archos Arnova wär evtl. was für dich:
Arnova 7 G3 Tablet 8GB, 17,78cm kapazitiv, Android 4.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Ahab (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

Ich würde definitiv 1GB nehmen, das lohnt sich schon. Hab selbst ein Tablet von Ainol und die Performance... naja. Geht gerade so.  Spiele laufen super drauf (jedenfalls Sachen wie Angry Birds und Cut the Rope), auch Videos laufen ruckelfrei. Aber beim Browsen wird es eng, erst mit Firefox 13 konnte ich relativ ruckelfrei und flüssig surfen. Alle anderen Browser waren einfach grausam... 

Was das Format angeht, ich würde eigentlich eher zu 16:9 tendieren oder ähnlich. Macht sich eigentlich am besten zum Videos gucken. Nimm aber einfach das was dir am besten gefällt.  Wie die Unterstützung von 4:3 bei Apps aussieht kann ich nur mutmaßen. Das Format ist nicht sehr verbreitet, daher kann ich mir vorstellen dass die Apps im ungünstigsten Fall keine allzu gute Figur machen.


----------



## Conqi (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> ICh weiß nicht, wann es kommt, aber das neue Archos Arnova wär evtl. was für dich:
> Arnova 7 G3 Tablet 8GB, 17,78cm kapazitiv, Android 4.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Das sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus, aber wo liegt denn der Unterschied zu diesem hier außer bei den eckigen/rundlichen Ecken?
Arnova 7f G3 Tablet 8GB, 17,78cm Glasdisplay, kapa.: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Edit: Ok das 7f hat scheinbar kein HDMI, brauch ich aber eh nicht. Werd mir das definitiv mal genauer ansehen. Dann wird es also auf jeden Fall 1GB, wenn das wirklich den Unterschied macht. Habe mir vorher ein ganz, ganz billiges Tab geholt (49,99 von Schlecker^^) und ging eigentlich trotz nur 512MB RAM und schlechter CPU. Nur hat es beim tippen irgendwie manchmal gehakt und das war wirklich störend... achja und der Bildschirm war kaputt, was dann das größere Übel war


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

Ok, ich hab mal nachgeschaut: Laut technischen Daten bei Alternate bietet das 7f im Gegensatz zum 7:
Schnelleres WLAN  (bis 300 Mbit/s anstelle von bis 54 Mbit/s)
ein Glasdisplay (Woraus es beim 7 ist , wahrscheinlich Plastik)
und einen 3,5mm Klinke Anschluss...
In wieweit das der Realität entspricht 
Notfalls würd ich die 10€ mehr dann drauflegen.


----------



## Conqi (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

Das 7 ohne f bietet auch n-WLan, steht nur nicht im titel sondern versteckt im Text . Aber wo siehst du denn, dass das 7f einen 3,5mm Klinke-Anschluss hat? Hatte damit gerechnet, dass den eigentlich jedes Tablet hat und seh davon jetzt nichts in der Beschreibung. Zum Videos gucken nachts oder sonstwo wäre Klinke natürlich ziemlich wichtig.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

Wie gesagt, ich hab die technischen Daten bei Alternate verglichen:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Archos/ARNOVA_7_G3/1012809/?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Archos/ARNOVA_7f_G3/1012813/?
Da ich schlicht und ergreifend keine andere Seite gefunden hab, die so "ausführliche" Listen von beiden Tablets hat.
Daher mein Satz von eben:
In wieweit das der Realität entspricht 
Die HErstellerseite schweigt sich diesbezüglich (noch) aus!


----------



## Conqi (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

Ich war in der Zeit mal auf der Hersteller-Seite und hab da geguckt.
ARNOVA 7
ARNOVA 7f

Das 7f hat wie bereits festgestellt Mini HDMI und dafür kein Klinke, jedoch ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen, unter Display steht beim 7
"Display	 • 7" - kapazitivem Touchscreen, 16 Millionen Farben"
und beim 7f
"Display      • 7" - kapazitivem Multi-Touchscreen points, 16 Millionen Farben"
Das 7 ohne fa hat also scheinbar auch kein Multi-Touch, dann wird es wohl wenn dann das 7f, auch wenn ich das eckige vom 7 mochte. Danke schon mal für den tollen Tipp


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

Ach, die waren unter Arnovatech...
Kein Wunder, dass ich bei Archos nichts gefunden hab!


----------



## Conqi (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

Ich finds echt besch... eiden, dass so selten Angaben über die Akkugrößen gemacht werden. Das Archos Arnova 7b (das Bild scheint zum 7 ohnd b/d/f zu gehören) spricht mich nämlich noch mehr an als das 7f. Es ist fast das gleiche, lediglich das Design ist ein anderes mit größeren Lautsprechern und 4 statt 8GB Speicher (hab eh ne SD-Karte) und scheinbar kleinerem Akku. Zumindest ist das Ladegerät kleiner, 5V 1,5A statt 5V 2A. Ist dann wirklich gleich der Akku kleiner? Das kostet nämlich nur 100 statt 130 Euro und da könnte ich mit den paar kleinen Abstrichen gut leben.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

Ich hab das Odys Xelio hier.
Für das was ich damit machen will reicht das vollkommen, und mein Profil sieht so ähnlich aus wie deins.
Filme schauen (auch in HD) geht Problemlos, surfen geht gut.
zugegebenermaßen stockt es ab und an mal, das aber wirklich nur bei sehr aufwändigen Seiten.
Die üblichen Spiele laufen auch gut, wobei ich da aber nicht übermäßig was ausprobiert habe, wenns weiter hilft kann ich da aber gerne mal was testen.
E-Books kann man damit auch gut lesen, ich finde das Display dafür voll ausreichend.
Akku reicht so 7-8 Stunden bei normalen GEbrauch, wenn man nur liest auch etwas länger - wir haben aber erst so 5-6 Ladevorgänge, kann sein das sich da noch was ändert.


----------



## debalz (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Android-Tablet RAM-Größe und Seitenverhältniss*

Hatte letztens das Archos G9 kurz bei mir getestet, welches wesentlich mehr als das Arnova kostet und musste es zurückschicken weil die Eingabe auf dem Tochscreen ziemlich schlecht war, d.h. z.b.beim Text tippen hat sich das Ding verselbstständigt so als ob Tasten einen Hänger hatten. Von daher würde mich die Erfahrung mit dem Arnova mal interessieren wenns denn soweit ist! Will nicht von meiner Einzelerfahrung mit Archos auf alle Archos Tablets schliessen..


----------

